# 5.1 HT with wireless rear speakers



## Danron

The system will go in my great room and due to the lay out of the room it would be best to have wireless speakers in the back. I know that they will not be completely wireless but I just cannot have the wires running from front to back. Any recommendations are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb

Hi Danron, Welcome to the Shack.

It is very tough to find wireless speakers that offer good sound quality at a reasonable price. 
These are about the lowest priced ones I can find. The JBL controls are also a good option


----------



## Danron

I liked the Onkyo HT-S5100 7.1 Channel Home Entertainment System that you recommended in the sticky thread. 

Is there a way to make the rear speakers wireless with any Onkyo system?

If not can I buy a 3.1 Onkyo home entertainment package and those wireless speakers should be compatible with the Onkyo?


----------



## tonyvdb

You can buy a wireless transmitter that sends just a line signal but you would need a receiver that has pre-outs and those are not priced below about $400 the 5100 does not have them and you must have a receiver that does if you want to use wireless speakers. 
Did you read this sticky as well? What sort of budget are you looking at?


----------



## Danron

My budget is around $1000 or less. I almost purchased Sony - BRAVIA 1000W 5.1-Ch. Home Theater System with Blu-ray Disc Player and S-AIR/ALTUS adapter to make the rear speakers wireless for around $800 

I read about HTIB limitations but I do not know enough to mix and match while still getting rear wireless speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb

The receiver must have pre outs in order to hook a wireless speaker system up to them The Onkyo 706 is the best option for you and can be found for $450. And the SVS speaker package for $799 is about the best system you can get for the price. You can contact them and simply remove two of the speakers from the package and that would put you around $1000 and then when you can aford it buy the JBL wireless speakers for $199 and your good to go.
I would not go with anything less, The Pre-outs is a must though, non of the Home theater in a box systems have them.


----------



## tonyvdb

Just found this refurbished Onkyo 706 for $419 but be quick as they dont last long at that price.


----------



## eugovector

For turning standard speakers into wireless, I like the Rocketfish: http://www.wirelessaudioblog.com/archives/637

If you are using active speakers, you can also look at the audioengine AW1.


----------



## lsiberian

Danron said:


> The system will go in my great room and due to the lay out of the room it would be best to have wireless speakers in the back. I know that they will not be completely wireless but I just cannot have the wires running from front to back. Any recommendations are welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


I think sometimes it's best not to put up surround sound in a room. 2 channel stereo really is a lot better than folks realize. 

The benefits are you get way better speakers and you don't have to worry about wireless or running wires. 

Seriously consider just going stereo. :T


----------

